# Which version of DOS do I have?



## jcdf (Jul 11, 2007)

How do I determine which version of DOS is on my computer? I have Windows 98 operating system also there. I have used the keyword 'ver' in the MS-DOS prompt ike follows:


> C:\>ver
> 
> Windows 98 [Version 4.10.2222]


Is that the versions of windows 98 or DOS?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe Win 9X has DOS 7.


----------



## The_JinJ (Feb 5, 2006)

95 and up had v7 

http://www.nukesoft.co.uk/msdos/dosversions.shtml


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Why do you care? What does your current version do, or does not do, that matters?


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

As reported by the ver command, Version 4.10.2222 is Windows 98SE, which, as others have stated, rides on MSDOS 7.10a.


----------

